# Analizador de antena



## fredd2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hola, navegando en busca de un analizador de antenas me encontre con este, que por lo menos el autor puso imagenes funcionando, lamentablemente no pude conseguir el display y tmp me defiendo como para modificarlo, pero por hay a alguno le sirve
http://homepages.ipact.nl/~pa1are/Antenna_Analyzer.html

Saludos


----------



## ManyaCarb (Nov 25, 2010)

Que tal Fredd2
Este analizador al que te refieres en el link fue diseñado por la PA1ARE, radioaficionado holandes e investigador universitario  lamentablemente fallecido. Tiene unas prestaciones muy buenas comparado con otros comerciales pero cuando me puse en campaña para conseguir los materiales, hace ya mas de un año, me cruze con el integrado PLL de Motorola que es el corazon del circuito, que por donde vivo no se consigue mas.
Si alguien en este foro tiene la posibilidad de conseguir este integrado estaria bueno que lo comentara.

No se si has probado otro que lo vende un club de aficionados en Australia, diseñado por VK5JST, te lo mandan por correo con el PIC programado si te interesa, y segun he visto no esta mal.
Muchos Saludos


----------



## fredd2 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hola, el integrado lo compraba por ebay, ya que tengo un fliar en el pais del norte y no se me complicaba, pero el display no lo pude conseguir por ningun lado, al parecer es excelente, y con la informacion que da no tiene nada que envidiar a uno comercial, que dicho sea de paso estan CARISIMOS (por lo menos para mi bolsillo), si lo habia visto el vk5jst en un foro de españa que habia comprado el kit y con buenos resultados.
Saludos


----------



## ManyaCarb (Nov 26, 2010)

Que tal
Si conseguis el integrado PLL mucho mejor. Estoy sacando las notas con los datos que habia conseguido y me fije que el display no era tan complicado de conseguir. Hay un remplazo directo que es el NHD-0416BZ-NSW-BBW y que Mouser todavia lo tiene a $19.10 (dolares) (www.mouser.com) Si queres chequear las caracteristicas podes ir al sitio de New Heaven Display (www.newheavendisplay.com)
El integrado y el display se consiguen tambien en un sitio de Holanda, Barend-Hendriksen, lo que si te cobran algo salado el envio. Para remplazar el BFR96 consegui un NE85630-A que Mouser lo tenia a $0.73 (dolares). 
Yo al final pude conseguir un analizador usado por algo mas del costo de los materiales, y entonces el proyecto quedo en eso.
Si necesitas algun otro dato mas, a las ordenes
Muchos Saludos


----------



## fredd2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Muchas gracias por los datos, ahora que tengo el dinero ando con poco tiempo y mucho laburo hjajajaja, seguramente cuando termine el verano te molestare nuevamente (si antes no encargo el kit) y lo empezare a hacer.
Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## ManyaCarb (Nov 27, 2010)

Siempre es bueno tener trabajo 
Si el kit que mencionas es el de VK5JST, he leido que funciona bastante bien, pero me parece que el del radioaficionado holandes es superior en prestaciones. Este creo que no viene en kit. Es cuestion de recopilar toda la informacion, conseguir el material y dibujar las placas de impreso. Lo bueno de este ultimo es que tenes toda la informacion necesaria en el link que posteaste mas arriba. Con paciencia creo que se puede armar.
Por algun dato mas, me avisas
Muchos saludos


----------

